
My life unmasking British eavesdroppers - LogicRiver
https://theintercept.com/2015/08/03/life-unmasking-british-eavesdroppers/
======
rurban
(2015) is missing

~~~
LogicRiver
Did you get tricked into reading the story because (2015) was not mentioned or
is the article too old and not relevant for 2019?

~~~
rurban
Irrelevant question, because it's a famous Snowden-time Intercept article
everyone of us already had read.

